# puffer



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Should I get a little spotted puffer for my tank with the 2 oscars and my angelfish? I have enough room.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

if your oscar wont eat. if it fits in the oscars mouth, then dont. if it doenst then go ahead. i have sme puffers of sale. infact im selling my community including ceylons and spotted. PM if you want some.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no, the puffers will not get on with oscars, and also often need brackish water.
oscars will eat puffers, and also you don't have enough room in a 20 gallon for the oscars, so you don't have enough space for the oscars and the puffer


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Definitely get a much bigger tank if you plan on doing that.....and get a good size puffer too.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

If you want that puffer... first get rid of the oscars and angels.. the oscars or angels will not be okay for long in the 20 gallon tank.. but a green spotted puffer will be fine in your 20gallon puffer.. after getting rid of those cichlids, change the water settings to Brackish water and you will have yourself a nice 20 gallon brackish water puffer tank.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

uh the only thing is the room, in 6 months or so I will have more room to get the puffer. For now the fish are fine they have plenty of swimming space, they aren't monsters yet. I plan on getting more tanks and then finally upgrading to p's, until I learn enough and save then no p's for awhile. I have kevins to admire, and all of the forums to admire.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

That puffer will do fine a 10gallon for quite some time, because they are very slow growing.. but as for your Oscars.. they will need at least a 75 gallon in the next couple of months..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

unxchange said:


> If you want that puffer... first get rid of the oscars and angels.. the oscars or angels will not be okay for long in the 20 gallon tank.. but a green spotted puffer will be fine in your 20gallon puffer.. after getting rid of those cichlids, change the water settings to Brackish water and you will have yourself a nice 20 gallon brackish water puffer tank.


 I 100% agree, if you want puffers, lose the cichlids and convert the 20 gallon to a brackish tank.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

My 2 Spotted and 1 Figure 8 puffers are in a community 55g. with 2 tbs per 5 gal of aquarium salt and have been fine for the past 4 months. I have plenty of cover and do not recomend more than 1 in a 20g tank. I have 15+ fish in the 55g and none have nips or show signs of stress.

-Kevin-


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

you can get puffers for fresh water, some for brackish and some for marine... dont put them in with any fish... that would consider them a meal, Oscars get large too remember


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Explain what brackish is?


----------

